
Ask HN: Publishing a Book with Screenshots and Copyright - notzuck
If I were to write a book on a particular technology (think SAP or Oracle). Would I have to seek permission from the vendor to publish screenshots of the application as I walk through a standard implementation?
======
enkiv2
This is sort of a grey area. If your images are low-resolution & your book is
educational, I don't think anyone will sue (although Oracle _might_ if they
don't like you for some other reason, & a couple other vendors have a history
of doing the same).

If you want to be very safe, either get permission or redraw the interface by
hand in a way that removes any trademarkable icons.

